# what do you call long distance shooting/hunting ?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Long-distance Hum.
I JUST got back from shooting what I conciser long distance.
.3 miles, 1500 feet, 500 yards, whatever you want to call it. It's a LONG way.
Longer than I care to walk out and check the target for sure.
I set up a life-size target of a coyote, printed on letter paper, It takes 14 sheets to print it out with feet, tail, and ears.
38 x 44" is the target backer.
To look at it without a scope you say crap that's a LOOONG way.
The wind was blowing, can you get your hands around that? in Montana?
Maybe a 45* ish and like 18 mph. Hard enough to blow my target over just before the first shot.
I Just tested 12,220 gr 8mm rounds with different powders and loads.
I found a match that at 100 the bullets almost all touched, and around 2950 fps according to the book.
I had the 8 zeroed at 3" high at 100 yards which is dead nuts center at point-blank of 240 yards with the 200 gr Barnes up around 3100.
That is what I was shooting, I adjusted the parallax to 500 yards, Put the third hash on the coyote's nose.
Shot 3 times, when we checked that put a left to right string about 5" with less than a 1/2" up or down Center coyote but up at ear level. I was surprised at the drop or lack of it. I know in my heart if I had used the second hash it would have been dead center coyote.
I was going to do it again after the check but my buddy shot his 375 Ruger and he hit the supports and blew the target over and we could not stand it back up.
I was a happy camper. Come to find out he had aimed over the target and off the target into the wind. His bullet dropped the 44" target and them some and the windage was well over the 38" wide target.

All that said:
500 yards is a LOOONG shot with any gun in the wind, in the field.
My 6mm and his 6.5 CM at that range and wind was lucky to hit the 11 1/2 sq foot target backer.

Remember: Four boxes keep us free, the soapbox, the ballot box, the jury box, AND the cartridge box


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Its all relaive. To a 22 200 is long range. Typically Leopold's geek the 300 tp 600 is mid range. I shoot 400 regularly. Its a long way but it becomes second nature. If you can hold steady, 1000yds is no harder than 100.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot mid range hipower matches through the NRA up 600 yds and it has its challanges for shooting accuratly but, I find it fun to shoot.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I call anything past 400 a long shot. I feel pretty confident till about 400 ., with my .270 start getting out further then that , not so much. though it I capable, I don't feel I am.

but that's just me . it really depends on ones equipement and abilities


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually hunt at 200 yds. max due to what rifeI a am using. My 45/70 is about 100 yds. due to only Iron sights. My 6.5 cm goes to about 300.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job dang dawg 
Myself I would say 500 yards is a long shot but most of my calling spots a 200 yard shot would not be possible around here


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never shot anything much over 300 yards and agree with Pokey.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd say 200 for me is max for coyotes. But my last one i shot @ 240 unknowingly. 223 52hp

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It depends on what caliber I’m shooting how far I feel comfortable. I once shot at a coyote at 400 yds there was a steep ( vertical) dry riverbank that he stopped at. His only way to me would have taken him out of sight due to bushes and such. I say shot at.... I hit him/ her as it went into the spin and fell right off the edge. It was a pretty good drop, if guess about 15 feet or so. When I finally got there it was dead in the sand right where it hit. To get to it would have taken me about an hour round trip from the edge and it was nearing dusk, so to this day I don’t know where I hit it at. That was with my 243 shooting a 55 gr Nosler at just under 4000 FPS. I knew I could hold on hair at 300yds and hit so I held over a bit. I’d do it again under the same conditions but certainly not with a 30-06 or big game caliber as I haven’t practiced at those extended ranges.


----------

